

Blogs vs. Term Papers - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/education/edlife/muscling-in-on-the-term-paper-tradition.html?ref=technology&pagewanted=print

======
pwg
Link to the single page version, for those who do not want to read an article
chopped up into two pieces:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/education/edlife/muscling-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/education/edlife/muscling-
in-on-the-term-paper-tradition.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
bootload
thx @pwg, I usually do this but obviously missed this time

